# Hoy (plural)



## Eugens

¡Hola gente!

Un forero escribió: "los hoyes y los mañanas". A mí me llamó la atención porque nunca me había encontrado con estos plurales. El plural de "el ayer" es común, "los ayeres", para indicar el pasado en general, en un sentido poético.

Mi pregunta es sobre todo acerca de "hoyes", ¿es ésta la forma plural correcta o se podría decir "los hoys"? ¿Leyeron/escucharon/usaron alguna vez estos plurales?


----------



## Mei

Hola Eugens,

Nunca lo había oído... en vez de decir "los ayeres" diría "antiguamente" o "antes" o cualquier "formula" de estas, pero "ayeres", no, no lo utilizaría. 

¿Es correcto? ¿se utiliza mucho? ¿dónde?

Saludos

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

Eugens said:
			
		

> ¡Hola gente!
> 
> Un forero escribió: "los hoyes y los mañanas". A mí me llamó la atención porque nunca me había encontrado con estos plurales. El plural de "el ayer" es común, "los ayeres", para indicar el pasado en general, en un sentido poético.
> 
> Mi pregunta es sobre todo acerca de "hoyes", ¿es ésta la forma plural correcta o se podría decir "los hoys"? ¿Leyeron/escucharon/usaron alguna vez estos plurales?


 
Nunca escuché ni encontré en ninguna lectura eso de "hoys", "hoyes" suena incluso peor.


----------



## Eugens

Sí, a mí también me pareció que sonaba mal tanto "los hoys" como "los hoyes", pero no quería decir nada sin asegurarme bien antes.

"Los ayeres", por otro lado, sí se usa. En una poesía de Borges, por ejemplo, dice "y los muchos ayeres de la historia...".


----------



## Alundra

Yo tampoco lo he oído nunca. Además tampoco me suena muy bien...

Alundra.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

"Hoy" no tiene ningún plural porque es un adverbio. ¿Desde cuándo los adverbios tienen plurales? Pero como saben, los poetas y escritores pueden moldear el idioma según sus necesidades. Como yo no soy poeta ni escritor, para mí "hoy" no tiene ningún plural.  

Ahora, si tuviera que elegir entre "hoys" y "hoyes" eligiría sin pensarlo dos veces "hoyes", porque "hoys" ni siquiera se ve como una palabra española. Además que sigue el esquema "rey" -> "reyes".


----------



## typistemilio

Mis amigos, nada como acudir a San RAE, la cual considera ayeres como un sustantivo plural valido, aunque especifica que su uso se escucha sobre todo en México. 



> * 5.* m. pl._ Méx._ Períodos de tiempo pasados. _Recordar los viejos ayeres._


Pero respecto al uso de hoy, no indica ningún uso de plural. Y no suena de ninguna manera. Normalmente se reconoce que hoy es hoy, hay un solo hoy, bueno, eso es lo que mi pobre mente acepta como correcto. En fin...

¡Saludillos!


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que nada impide sustantivizar "hoy" de la misma manera que se sustantiviza "ayer" y "mañana" ("el mañana nunca muere" era una película de James Bond. Y si tuviese que formarse el plural de "hoy", este sin duda sería "hoyes". He estado intentando buscar las reglas de formación plurales y no las encuentro, pero estoy seguro que ese sería el normativo.


----------



## Eugens

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> "Hoy" no tiene ningún plural porque es un adverbio. ¿Desde cuándo los adverbios tienen plurales?


 Lo que pasa es que "hoy" y "mañana" también pueden ser sustantivos. Fijate en el diccionario de WR: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/hoy



> Y no suena de ninguna manera. Normalmente se reconoce que hoy es hoy, hay un solo hoy, bueno, eso es lo que mi pobre mente acepta como correcto. En fin...


 Es lo mismo que yo pensé al principio, el hoy es hoy y es uno solo... si es que para nosotros dos es el mismo día ... ¿qué tal si uno de nosotros vive en la zona del cambio de fecha y para mí hoy es un día que para vos es ayer? Entonces hay dos hoys/hoyes ... 

¿Y qué piensan de "los mañanas"? ¿Suena igual de feo?


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, hoy es hoy y es sólo uno, pero y si me quiero referir a la serie de hoyes que se repiten en el tiempo, que para los que lo experimentan siempre son hoy (el hoy es eterno etc.). ¿Es que la lengua me va a impedir expresarlo? Eso sería crear cortapisas. Puede que "hoyes" parezca feo, pero es la forma conforme a nuestra formación de plurales.


----------



## OH! LOLA

se podria utilizar ahora por hoyes?????


----------



## ampurdan

Los ahoras, sí, depende de para qué lo quieras utilizar puedes usar uno u otro.


----------



## Laia

Yo optaría por "los días de hoy"...
hoys y hoyes es feísimo...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hoyes definitivamente suena terrible (mis oidos me han dolido)  
Ayeres, por lo menos en México, es utilizado pero más bien poéticamente, como han citado, en la poesía de Borges, canciones, etc.


----------



## typistemilio

¡Pero eso de los ayeres es conocido y utilizado no solo por poetas! Digo, mi abuela siempre me decía que en sus ayeres fue una mujer muy guapa, y yo le decía que lo seguía siendo y sonreía. No era poeta, pero bien que sabía usar ese sustantivo. Pero eso de hoyes... ¡no me suena! ¡No lo asimilo!  Digo, me recuerda la broma que siempre me hacía mi hermanita, y en la que una y otra vez he caido siempre:

 - Oyes, oyes, oyes...
 - ¿Qué pasa?
 - Hoy es viernes.

(Notese el juego de palabras entre el verbo oir y el hoy es... es espeluznante, pero siempre caía en la broma )


En fin, tan solo es mi punto de vista.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Sí, suena espantoso pero yo creo que es correcto cuando se usa como sustantivo, como ya dijeron.
La misma discusión se plantea con respecto al plural de los números: dieces, doces, etc., (hice una consulta a la RAE).
No estamos acostumbrados a usarlos, eso es lo que pasa.
Saludos de hoy, je.


----------



## gisele73

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Hoyes definitivamente suena terrible (mis oidos me han dolido)
> Ayeres, por lo menos en México, es utilizado pero más bien poéticamente, como han citado, en la poesía de Borges, canciones, etc.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

En todo caso me parece que lo mejor sería decir "los hoy"...pero tampoco me suena bien.


----------



## gian_eagle

yo también pienso que la mejor opcion es "los días de hoy".


----------



## cachanilla

Yo no pienso que no hay hoys ni hoyes. Porque nadamas hay un hoy, orita. Otro hoy en el pasado o futuro seria hayer y mañana.


----------



## gian_eagle

en eso tienes razón, cachanilla...

en el caso de "ayeres", quizás si es válido por ser pasado... y sería algo más poético, creo yo.


----------



## typistemilio

Señores, he acudido a la máxima autoridad en la materia (la neta de la galleta, como diría mi hermanito); el Departamento de Español al día de la RAE, y su contestación es la siguiente:



> Una de las funciones de *HOY *es la de sustantivo, con el significado 'el presente'. Con este sentido se usa en singular y va siempre precedido de artículo.



Así que, esto debería resolver nuestra pregunta. Oficialmente, no existe un plural para *HOY* usado como sustantivo. Bueno, a menos que lo inventemos y lo hagamos popular, en cuyo caso tal vez en unos 80 años o más tal vez sea incluido en algún diccionario... pero suena a ciencia ficción. En fin.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Pero me queda una duda, dice:...con ESTE sentido...
O sea, puede haber otros sentidos, ¿no?
Saludos de una dubitativa, je.


----------



## typistemilio

¡Claro! Tiene además el sentido de adverbio, en cuyo caso no incluye el artículo y también se usa exclusivamente en singular, si mal no recuerdo.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## gian_eagle

alguien sabe si "los hoyes y los mañanas" se usa en alguna frase literaria?


----------



## typistemilio

Lo único que se me viene a la mente es algo de Mario Benedetti, más o menos dice así:



> Hay
> ayeres
> y mañanas
> pero no hay
> hoyes




Pero haciendo una búsqueda en la red, resulta que más común de lo que me imaginaba usar hoyes... 

¡Saludillos!


----------



## gian_eagle

Entonces es un ejemplo de deformación del idioma.


----------



## ampurdan

"La conciencia es una cadena en la que se siguen unos cuantos hoyes como cuentas en un rosario"


----------



## alvarezp

Poéticamente pudiera tener alguna aplicación, queriendo hacer una metáfora del presente. Hoy es "hoy". Mañana será "hoy" y ayer también fue "hoy", de modo que esto nos da un conjunto de ...


----------



## Viriato

Hoy es un adverbio y no tiene plural. Pero si lo queremos sustantivizar y ponerlo en plural lo deberemos hacer con el artículo que le acompañe, _"los hoy", "unos hoy"._


----------



## ampurdan

A mí me parece algo inconsistente admitir "los ayeres" y no "los hoyes" o "los hoys" (al fin y al cabo, el plural de jersey es "jerseyes" o "jerseys", siendo este último el más común). Lo que ocurre es que el contexto en el que se puede utilizar una construcción como esta difícilmente se dará en una conversación coloquial...


----------



## Talant

Nada busquemos palabras que acaben en "-oy" y usemos el mismo tipo de plural. Así de primeras sólo se me ocurre una:

"Soy", plural "somos". De donde se deduce que el plural de "hoy" ya está usado. Habrá que escoger otro.

Voto por "hoyes" aunque me suene mal, porque "hoys" me suena peor"


----------



## Alunarada

a mi "ayeres" y "hoyes" me suena más bien a un registro poético que a lenguaje común hablado, de hecho a mi parecer estaría mal dicho.​


----------



## gisele73

Alunarada said:
			
		

> a mi "ayeres" y "hoyes" me suena más bien a un registro poético que a lenguaje común hablado, de hecho a mi parecer estaría mal dicho.​



Opino lo mismo. Me parece que que lo correcto es decir siempre "hoy" y "ayer", porque si en realidad, si uno se pone a pensar, no es lógico que haya plural para ninguno, sobre todo para hoy, ya que es irrepetible....aunque puedo estar equivocada.

Saludos


----------



## typistemilio

Ok, ok, ok, esto ya me está fastidiando. Mi punto de vista, sustentado en las bases con las que cuento, es el siguiente: Como adverbios de tiempo, de por sí ayer y hoy no contarían con plural. Usar hoys, hoyes, o como se nos ocurra que pueda ser su plural, es por tanto ¡INCORRECTO!  Sustento lo dicho con la respuesta que el santísimo Departamento de Español al día ha tenido a bien enviar a mi dirección de correo electrónico:



> Una de las funciones de *HOY *es la de sustantivo, con el significado 'el presente'. Con este sentido se usa en singular y va siempre precedido de artículo.
> Ejemplo:
> "La vanguardia gira en el vacío y en torno a sí misma ha dejado de inventar, pero, incansable, se repite... En suma, pluralidad, proliferación, velocidad: el aquí y el allá, el ayer y el hoy, tienden a confundirse" (Octavio Paz: _Sombras de obras. Arte y literatura,_ 1983).
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE



Ahora, respecto al uso de "ayer" en su forma plural, ese es otro cuento. Tengo sustento para utilizarlo, pues el mismísimo San DRAE dice al respecto:



> hoy.
> m. pl._ Méx._ Períodos de tiempo pasados. _Recordar los viejos ayeres_



Bueno... ya descansa mi alma.  

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Laia

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Pero haciendo una búsqueda en la red, resulta que más común de lo que me imaginaba usar hoyes...


 
Yo también he hecho una búsqueda y la mayoría de "hoyes" que he visto se refieren a un apellido, y bueno, lo que más me ha impactado ha sido encontrar "hoyes" que se refieren a "oyes" del verbo "oir" pero mal escritos... ayyy... 
Ejemplo:
_Cuando reproduces este archivo supongo que lo *hoyes* sin problema..._
¡Qué horror!  
Nada, es para que riais un poquito...

saludetes


----------



## jealindgar

personalmente creo que el plural de hoy no debe existir por pura lógica. Usamos plural cuando hay gran cantidad o al menos más de uno.
El ayer sí tiene plural porque ha habido 2 o más ayeres, pero hoy? sólo hay un hoy, por eso no utilizaría nunca el plural del presente
incluso dices "los días de hoy"

yo también creo que tiene un sentido poético


----------



## Xiscomx

Eugens said:


> ¡Hola gente!
> Un forero escribió: "los hoyes y los mañanas". A mí me llamó la atención porque nunca me había encontrado con estos plurales. El plural de "el ayer" es común, "los ayeres", para indicar el pasado en general, en un sentido poético.
> Mi pregunta es sobre todo acerca de "hoyes", ¿es ésta la forma plural correcta o se podría decir "los hoys"? ¿Leyeron/escucharon/usaron alguna vez estos plurales?


Hola gente de donde seas:
Antes que nada paso a responder a la primera de tus dos preguntas:

1ª _Mi pregunta es sobre todo acerca de* "hoyes"*, *¿es ésta la forma plural correcta o se podría decir "los hoys"?*_
*Respuesta:* La única forma correcta de pluralizar el sustantivo «*hoy*» es «*hoyes*, siempre que se pretenda seguir las reglas de formación del plural de sustantivos y adjetivos.

«*Hoy*» es un adverbio de tiempo, al igual que «*ayer*» y «*mañana*», y como tales son invariables, pero si los sustantivamos, «*el hoy*», «*el ayer*», «*el mañana*», deben, o deberían, ajustarse a las reglas del español.

De los pocos sustantivos existentes terminados en «*-oy*», como: *acroy*, *convoy*, *coy*, *bocoy*, sólo «*coy*» permite dos formas de plural: *coyes* y *cois*; todos los demás siguen la regla en «*-oyes*».

Debo añadir, para rectificar el error que transmite *ampurdan* en su #31:


> …(al fin y al cabo, el plural de jersey es "jerseyes" o "jerseys", siendo este último el más común).


que el plural de «*jersey*» es «*jerséis*», y otros que actúan de igual modo: *gay*/*gais*, *espray*/*espráis*; la mayoría de sustantivos terminados en «*-ey*» forman el plural en «*-eyes*»: *ay*/*ayes*, *buey*/*bueyes*, *ley*/*leyes*, *rey*/*reyes*.

2ª *¿Leyeron/escucharon/usaron alguna vez estos plurales?*
*Respuesta:* Leídos, nunca, pero no desecharía escribirlos de ser necesario, como se verá más adelante; escuchados, mucho; usados, muchísimo cuando ha sido oportuno.

Hay una socorrida locución: «*no+hay+sustantivo (en plural)+que+valgan*» que permite, además de los sustantivos propiamente dichos, la utilización sustantivada de adjetivos, adverbios, conjunciones, verbos, etc., p.e.:

I. — Te pido disculpas. *¡No hay disculpas que valgan!
*II. — Digas lo que digas me teñiré el pelo de azul. *¡No hay azules que valgan y sobran más zarandajas! ¡Te los teñirás de rubio y sanseacabó!*
III. — Te prometo que te lo devolveré hoy. *¡No hay hoyes que valgan! Me lo devuelves ahora mismo.*
IV. — Disculpa, pero es que me entretuvieron y no pude terminarlo. *¡No hay peros que valgan! O me lo das ahora o te quedas con él.*
V. — Mira, en recompensa te voy a dar dos de estos. *¡No hay voyes que valgan! O me devuelves el mío o me llevo todos los del escaparate.*
VI. — Toma, esto es todo lo que tengo. *¡No hay tengos que valgan! Dame también toda la ropa y las llaves del Porsche.*

Un maestro pidió a sus alumnos de primaria —más o menos unos diez u once años— que hicieran una redacción de todo lo que habían hecho aquel día. Uno de ellos escribió: 

*«Hoy me he levantado a las siete y media. Hoy he desayunado leche con galletas. Hoy mi madre no ha podido traerme al cole y le ha pedido a Carmen, la vecina de arriba, si me podía traer. Hoy durante el recreo Damián me ha roto el uniforme»*.
Y así durante una página y media más. El maestro leyó en voz alta todas las redacciones y después de leer cada una, hacía un pequeño comentario. Cuando terminó de leer la mía, me dijo: *¿No crees que son demasiados hoyes por un día?*

Este mismo maestro en una clase de aritmética escribió en la pizarra:
*a)   *«Hoy por hoy: hoy al cuadrado»
*b)   *«Hoy más hoy son dos hoy»
*c)   *«Un hoy más un hoy son dos hoyes».

Después de escribir esto nos dijo: «Ahora sustituid cada *hoy* por una *a*».
Esperó hasta que todos hubimos terminado, y pasó a la pizarra, añadiendo después de cada enunciado:
*a)   *«Hoy por hoy: hoy al cuadrado»*/a · a = a2*
*b)   *«Hoy más hoy son dos hoy»*/a + a = 2a*
*c)   *«Un hoy más un hoy son dos hoyes».*/*Un* a *más un *a *son* dos aes.*

El que lo haya puesto así, lo tiene bien. La verdad es que recuerdo a Don Miguel con gran cariño.

Lo que he pretendido dar a entender con esta argumentación es que la comunicación entre los humanos está abierta a cualquier forma expresiva y ésta será válida si es entendida por su semejante, sin necesidad que otro tal tenga que dar su veredicto.

El aporte y la mención que nos hace *typistemilio* con su consulta y respuesta de la RAE, en su #21:


> Una de las funciones de HOY es la de sustantivo, con el significado 'el presente'. Con este sentido se usa en singular y va siempre precedido de artículo.


no desvirtúa lo más mínimo lo comentado y argumentado hasta ahora, como muy sagazmente intuye *araceli* en #22:


			
				Araceli said:
			
		

> Pero me queda una duda, dice: *...con ESTE sentido... *O sea, puede haber otros sentidos, ¿no?



Es justo admitir que «*el hoy*» del que nos habla la RAE, significa «*el presente*», y así lo interpreto yo, pero cuando esté hablando de «*dos presentes*» tendré que decir «*los dos hoyes*» en justa correspondencia:

— Un enamorado escribió en su diario: «*Lunes,* *14-02-1966 — Henchido de amor por ti estoy, mi deseada Elena: Te confieso que hoy te amo más que ayer y te ofrendo que mucho menos de lo que será mañana… Oreiuqet*».
— El siguiente día escribía: «*Martes, 15-02-1966 — Amor mío, hoy, llegado ya el momento de cumplir mi voto de más amor, debo, con nubes en mis ojos, gritar a mi querer, que amarte más no puedo… Oreiuqet*».

Este enamorado, en sus dos exaltados *hoyes* (*presentes*), se lamenta ante su reverenciaba dama que amarla más que cualquier otro día no puede.

Espero, deseo y aspiro a haber esclarecido dudas y vacilaciones.

Un saludo para _*gente*_ y otro saludo para los _*compañeros forenses*_.
Con mucho amor.


----------

